
Google fined $1.7B for ad practices that violated European antitrust laws - yarapavan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/20/google-fined-nearly-billion-ad-practices-that-violated-european-antitrust-laws/
======
Svoka
Dupe, comments there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19440926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19440926)

